# Criminal convictions/travel to the US



## daryluk (Mar 8, 2006)

OK I know this has been covered before but I've done a search and can't find anything, besides which I've never seen a definitive answer.

What's the deal with going to the US with a criminal conviction?  Do they just ask you to fill in a form requesting details, do they fingerprint you, do you advise going to the Embassy in London and fessing up first?

Any info/experiences would be appreciated.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 8, 2006)

Two threads at least covering this in detail further down this forum.


----------



## daryluk (Mar 8, 2006)

pogofish said:
			
		

> Two threads at least covering this in detail further down this forum.



Have looked further down the forum - can't see any more than 2 pages and there's nothing covering this - can anyone help?


----------



## christonabike (Mar 8, 2006)

Here's one:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=105476&page=1&pp=20&highlight=criminal+record+visa

Also do a search for criminal convictions, there's at least another thread that I found interesting


----------

